# Searching for "Goodnight Whatever You Are" Halloween compilations



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the site, and I'm sorry to be asking for something right away, but I've been trying to find copies of the seven volumes of this series forever. I seem to be over three years late in being able to download from the Goodnight Whatever You Are blog, but hoped that someone here might be able to help out. I seemed to have missed out on the whole blog revolution in its entirety, almost.

I am also interested in Dan Augustine's Halloween Hits series, but maybe it will come alive in October. Is the series still going, at least through 2013? 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks and glad to be a part of the community!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Dan Augustine's site is up only during October, & he posts all the past comps too.....I check his site every year.....

The Goodnight Whatever You Are is new to me, though....

One good way to find some awesome compilations is to check countdowntohalloween.com - it's a list of lots of blogs doing anything Halloween-related, & lots of them do comps (though not as much as past years, I admit)....


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply! I'm glad to hear his site will be up again in October, I guess I can wait until then to pick up all of his comps ; ) 

Seriously though, I hadn't seen a notice about 2013, so I was worried that this October there would be none forthcoming. I've only seen a list of the tracks included for two years but they look very good.



Thank you VERY much for the halloweencountdown.com advice. I will definitely be checking there often


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

I really hope that someone somewhere has the "Goodnight Whatever You Are" comps as they look really great to me. Here is a link to give you an idea about them:

http://goodnightwhateveryouare.blogspot.com/2009/10/goodnight-whatever-you-are-halloween.html


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry I don't have the GNWYA comps, though I think I have most if not all the tracks listed. Maybe there are other comps you'd be interested in ... Reverend Frost, Vinnie Rattolle, YewKnee, George Van Orsdel, Dartman, there's plenty out there.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought Vinnie Rattolle had shut down his blog - it made me so sad, as he had lots of cool stuff on there. If he's got a new blog somewhere, could you share the link, Dinosaur1972?


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know if Vinnie's got a new blog, but I've got all his comps stored here somewhere. I've got an awful lot of comps from the days when lots of people were making them. (What happened to those days?)

I've started putting together my own version of the Goodnight Whatever You Are comps. I've got all the songs from Volume 1 ... I need to poke around for a track with Boris Karloff talking about vampires, get it all tagged properly, and I should have something ready before too long. It looks like he has 7 of them ... I'll try to have them all done before the holiday.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Awright ... 3 down, 2 to go. Sadly, GNWYA's blogging dude did not provide track listings for his last two mixes (volumes 6 and 7). So all I can help you out with is volumes 1 - 5. Apologies.

Here are volumes 1 - 3, recreated to the best of my ability...
Volume 1
Volume 2
Volume 3


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Bringing dead mixes back to life seems very appropriate to this forum.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Dinosaur1972. Sorry, I had been really busy the last couple of days and had last checked here just a couple hours before you posted. AWESOME job on the GNWYA compilations! I had actually put together volume one as well, and I was short the same track you were. I was going to post it to the group, but hadn't gotten the chance to do it yet. I sure haven't gotten a chance to do any other volumes though. I really appreciate it as I know how long it takes. I have been working on some of my own for this year, and I will post those soon here as well.

I am trying to write and check on some of your suggestions at the same time, so if this comes out disjointed, you'll know why : ) I have found the YewKnee and George Van Orsdel compilations. THANK YOU for the leads! The Vinnie Rattolle and Dartman links seem to be down, at least Tricks or Treats and his Halloween Mixes. I have a couple of the Reverend Frost mixes, they sound good, but they are in 63 kbps, and I wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong, if they should be in a higher bit-rate or not? 

I have a 2001 Ambient Halloween Mix from someone you may know ; ), and am trying to read through all your old posts for leads and suggestions, and whatever awesome information you have shared there. I guess I will try to start at the beginning and try to make a list of the titles you have listed and go from there. I have always enjoyed the music, and have collected some before, but have gotten chin deep into it now, and it's time to get serious. 

Thanks for all of the work on the Goodnight series, I truly appreciate the volumes that you have posted, and eagerly look forward to the other two volumes, and hope that someone will post the other two volumes for us. I would obviously love any of the Vinnie Rattolle and Dartman comps that you would like to share. I had not come across anything but the Reverend Frost site before so thanks again for the great heads up!!

I will post my comps soon, although two were made more for my son than myself, and so include more of the "bigger hits" than I prefer in my own listening. Thanks again!

the insurgent


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Volume 4
Volume 5
That's it ... unless I can find a track listing for volumes 6 and 7. Otherwise, I have enough oldies NOT on the first five that I could probably build a few more compilations. Happy Halloween!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Dinosaur1972, thanks again for posting more volumes!!

I went through your blog posts to get the titles of great music to find, and I had previously looked at the end and the beginning and had seen your reviews, I HADN'T seen all of the great music you had POSTED!! Thanks for all of those as well. A HUGE thanks for all of the contributions you have made with your reviews and your generosity in sharing.

I truly appreciate it!

the insurgent


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

cannot get the media fire downlaods to work for me, that's too bad.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for the links Dinosaur1972 - they're awesome! many many thanks....

kprimm, what web browser are you using? using chrome instead of firefox, for example, might help...it's worked for me before.


----------



## TheBren (Jun 15, 2014)

These compilations are awesome, thanks!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Glad you are enjoying the comps! (Downloads so far: 26-13-18-13-12.) Of course, a shout out must be made to GNWYA's blog for creating them. He was sharing some awesome stuff on his blog... hate to see good blogs get shut down. 

insurgent ... I might have to fire up another Ambient mix ... 13 years between mixes is probably too long. I'm tickled that you went through my blog to find more goodies. I'm always looking for a reason to blog, so maybe this year my reason will be to share mixes from bloggers where the mixes have gone away. I won't touch Augustine's ... he'll make his available soon. I'll take a look at the Frost mixes I've got to check on those bitrates.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Dinosaur1972. I would really enjoy another of your mixes!

I hope you get a chance to post some of those missing mixes, I'd love to check them out. Thanks for checking on Frost. I'll get a chance to post my efforts soon. I work Sat-Mon and had/have my son's football games both Fri and tonight (got home at 12:41 am on Saturday and over an hour away tonight too). I'm still messing with them a bit.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

the insurgent said:


> Thanks Dinosaur1972. I would really enjoy another of your mixes!
> 
> I hope you get a chance to post some of those missing mixes, I'd love to check them out. Thanks for checking on Frost. I'll get a chance to post my efforts soon. I work Sat-Mon and had/have my son's football games both Fri and tonight (got home at 12:41 am on Saturday and over an hour away tonight too). I'm still messing with them a bit.


All of my Reverend Frost mixes are a constant 192 kbps. So that's pretty decent. His mixes are true mixes, with atmospheric sounds and movie clips in between tracks. I get a little nervous posting other people's mixes - I don't want to step on anybody's toes - but I might try posting a few and see what happens. It'll give me a good reason to get back into my blog!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

That's a lot higher rate than the 64 kbps I have. The ones I've heard are pretty good.

I posted the link to volume one of my comps in a new thread, hope that's okay. Nothing exceptional, but you have to start somewhere...


----------



## Twiceshy (Sep 3, 2014)

I saw this thread and am listening to the songs now. Awesome! Sounds like they are from the 50's or early 60's.


----------

